# This Ball Just In



## King_Neptune

I have been without a Ball watch for almost a year, but this one arrived today!


----------



## kritameth

Awesome piece, congrats! Would love to see some wrist shots.


----------



## Room237

Ball Pics are worthless without a lume shot.


----------



## Sappie66

Good watch! But I think you need a pair. Or you'd be incomplete.


----------



## King_Neptune

Sappie66 said:


> Good watch! But I think you need a pair. Or you'd be incomplete.


Old war injury.


----------



## maestindy1

Congrats! Cool pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fjblair

Really nice. I love Ball watches.


----------



## Nokie

Excellent choice. 

Wear it in good health.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Congrats on your Roadmaster Icebreaker. Enjoy your new addition to your collection.


----------



## wirebender

Congratulations!! Beautiful watch! Great choice and I'm sure that you'll enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## jenyang

Sweet. I like what Ball did with the integrated bracelet designs on the Roadmasters. The PR on that one is cool as well.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## achilles

Very cool! Never seen that model before. Damn! I was so happy with my white dial Marvelight, now looks like I have to get a 2nd Ball.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morrison2951

Sweet! Like the Power Reserve indicator and dial placement.


----------



## bhardie

Power Reserve should be on more watches.


----------



## gtuck

Very handsome watch....Power reserve is my favorite complication. My only complaint about "silver" hands on black dials is that they disappear as in your photo unless light reflects off of the them. I have a TrainMaster World Time with the same issue. Of course, my eyes are ....old.....

Congrats on a fine looking watch and a chronometer as well.


----------



## ngeography

Congratulations! This month I also just got my Roadmaster GMT. My watch is very stable, it gets +4s/day forever, no matter how I wear it or which position I put it in.
I was planning to change a rubber band for my watch, but Ball watch's spring bar is very tight and hard to get out. I scratched my brand new watch without taking spring bars out. In the end I gave up changing the bracelet and continue using the factory steel bracelet.


----------



## Time_Investigator788

Great watch. Love the simple power reserve.


----------



## King_Neptune

As it turns out, the clasp was sticking excessively so I've sent it to a US service center for rework. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Masonite

I like this Marvelight too. The power reserve is a nice feature and this watch is not too thick at 11mm. I did notice on Ball’s website they have some new dial colors for the 13.6mm 80hr reserve Marvelight Chronometer. I never thought I’d like a red dial, but this one has a nice dark color at least the way it looks on Ball’s website.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Ball makes fantastic watches. Hoping to pick one up soon.
Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> As it turns out, the clasp was sticking excessively so I've sent it to a US service center for rework. We'll see how that goes.


Yeah, I can relate. Very annoying about the Ball being sticky...


----------



## WizardofWatch

The watch is almost perfect! If only it came without the date and cyclops!


----------



## JacobS96

Masonite said:


> I like this Marvelight too. The power reserve is a nice feature and this watch is not too thick at 11mm. I did notice on Ball’s website they have some new dial colors for the 13.6mm 80hr reserve Marvelight Chronometer. I never thought I’d like a red dial, but this one has a nice dark color at least the way it looks on Ball’s website.


I saw the red and green dials for the Marvelight as well, but it was on Ball’s main site, not the shop site…Do you know what the deal is with these?


----------



## Masonite

JacobS96 said:


> I saw the red and green dials for the Marvelight as well, but it was on Ball’s main site, not the shop site…Do you know what the deal is with these?


Not sure. I don’t actually own any Ball watches, so I have never bought from the site myself. They have so many type of watches, but a pretty thin dealer network and a kind of odd website/direct sales. I like the silver dial personally, but that red looked pretty interesting as well.


----------



## brandon\

So many jokes. But that is a good looking watch!


----------



## JacobS96

Masonite said:


> Not sure. I don’t actually own any Ball watches, so I have never bought from the site myself. They have so many type of watches, but a pretty thin dealer network and a kind of odd website/direct sales. I like the silver dial personally, but that red looked pretty interesting as well.


I actually have the Engineer III Marvelight Chronometer silver dial on the way, and that’ll be my third Ball watch. I do think their website(s) should be overhauled (perhaps merged into just one site) to make things less confusing.


----------



## King_Neptune

I received notice from Ball and their authorized service provider that the watch is finished. I'm looking forward to getting it on my wrist and enjoying it.


----------



## dnodelman

Like hte case shape on this


----------



## raditzer

Great piece to add to your collection. Well done! Do enjoy.


----------



## time4d

bhardie said:


> Power Reserve should be on more watches.


Yes. THIS.


----------



## vmgotit

Looks great, Ball makes a nice watch! Vance.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

Proud “future” owner of a Trainmaster Cannonball (white dial). Just need it to arrive in the mail now. I’ll send some shots as well, but very happy to be collecting my first Ball as I’ve been eyeing this brand for some time now.


----------



## King_Neptune

I might have the watch back for Xmas. They said it shipped today.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> I might have the watch back for Xmas. They said it shipped today.


Here’s hoping it will be in time for Christmas


----------



## King_Neptune

King_Neptune said:


> I might have the watch back for Xmas. They said it shipped today.





BundyBear said:


> Here’s hoping it will be in time for Christmas


So, they SAID it shipped, but the tracki g number shows pre-shipment status only. This service center's handling of a simple situation is amaturish, untruthful, and completely unacceptable. My next move is probably a call to Switzerland.


----------



## johnhenry17860

Congrats! This month I likewise got my Roadmaster GMT. My watch is truly steady, it gets +4s/day always, regardless of how I wear it or which position I put it in.
I was intending to change an elastic band for my watch, yet Ball watch's spring bar is exceptionally close and difficult to get out. I scratched my fresh out of the box new watch without taking spring bars out. In the end I quit any pretense of changing the arm band and keep utilizing the industrial facility steel bracelet.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> So, they SAID it shipped, but the tracki g number shows pre-shipment status only. This service center's handling of a simple situation is amaturish, untruthful, and completely unacceptable. My next move is probably a call to Switzerland.


Is watch on its way to you @King_Neptune?


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> Is watch on its way to you @King_Neptune?


No. It seems they created a tracking number only but have not given any package to the courier.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> No. It seems they created a tracking number only but have not given any package to the courier.


Crap. It’s probably holiday season now and one of the worst times to send packages.


----------



## King_Neptune

Sending another message to Ball, SA today.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Sending another message to Ball, SA today.


If I am not wrong, I think they’re closed for the Christmas holidays till next week.


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> If I am not wrong, I think they’re closed for the Christmas holidays till next week.


They are back Jan 3


----------



## King_Neptune

Received the watch back yesterday. Will be opening the package soon. I just feel that I'd better do that on video just in case. Fingers crossed.🤞


----------



## King_Neptune

Well, opened the box today and checked things out. It looks like they put a new bravelet on the watch. However, it works every bit as poorly as the original one. Time to look at rubber straps, I believe.


----------



## King_Neptune

Getting back to this issue. It turned out that Ball's service contractor did nothing at all with the watch.

That said, I've delivered it to another one of their service contractors. I took it there in person about 2.5 weeks ago. We'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Getting back to this issue. It turned out that *Ball's service contractor did nothing at all with the watch.*
> 
> That said, I've delivered it to another one of their service contractors. I took it there in person about 2.5 weeks ago. We'll see how it goes this time.


What??? And they had the watch for so long. What a bunch of clowns. I hope that you get better result with the other service contractor. It’s poor service from these contractors that give the manufacturers a bad name.


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> What??? And they had the watch for so long. What a bunch of clowns. I hope that you get better result with the other service contractor. It’s poor service from these contractors that give the manufacturers a bad name.


Bulling @ss🤡s! 🤣

Seriously though, I drove hundreds of miles to check out this new place. I was satisfied, so I left them 3 watches to take care of for me:

Ball warranty job
Omrga Co-axial timing adjustment
Breitling complete overhaul
While I was there, I let them know just how aware of details my QA inspector @ss truly is. Otoh, I also gave some examples of how awaree I also am of real world challenges. If all goes well, I'll have a new go-to service vendor 🤞. That in itself is a major win in today's day and age of watch collecting.


----------



## vmgotit

Ball Marvelight, are nice Watches. Congratulations. Vance.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Bulling @sss!
> 
> Seriously though, I drove hundreds of miles to check out this new place. I was satisfied, so I left them 3 watches to take care of for me:
> 
> Ball warranty job
> Omrga Co-axial timing adjustment
> Breitling complete overhaul
> While I was there, I let them know just how aware of details my QA inspector @ss truly is. Otoh, I also gave some examples of how awaree I also am of real world challenges. If all goes well, I'll have a new go-to service vendor . That in itself is a major win in today's day and age of watch collecting.


Pray that it all goes well for your three watches. Good service tech are hard to find, and if you find one, be friends with him. 

Tell us how it goes.


----------



## King_Neptune

Another month has passed. Crickets.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Another month has passed. Crickets.


Not even an update? I found communication is key. If there's a delay, telling the customer that there's a delay always helps to temper the expectations. Hiding under a rock doesn't help the situation at all.


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> Not even an update? I found communication is key. If there's a delay, telling the customer that there's a delay always helps to temper the expectations. Hiding under a rock doesn't help the situation at all.


At this point my disappointment is not with the facility, but with the overall situation. In all fairness, I give the current service folks another month. Overall though, a little "above and beyond" service, even if only communication, would have been nice.


----------



## jllphan

Love the addition of the PR complication and the updated hand set, looks great!


----------



## krznrsh

BundyBear said:


> Not even an update? I found communication is key. If there's a delay, telling the customer that there's a delay always helps to temper the expectations. Hiding under a rock doesn't help the situation at all.


Amen to that Sir! Also another one of my pet peeves! I hope you get updated soon! Keep us posted! Take it easy...


----------



## carlens.lal

Beautiful watch! Great choice and I'm sure that you'll enjoy it for many years to come.






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## King_Neptune

Well, watch is a year old now, and it's still not back. Waiting on the new clasp from Switzerland they say. Will there even be any warranty left once it's finally returned in case something fails during use?🙄

After owning several, this is very likely my last Ball purchase, nor would I advise others to support their poor business model. That's a shame because the others were such good watches. It's solely due to their very, very poor after sales service that should have easily been able to resolve such a straight forward problem!! For example...We're sorry this happened, and we're sending you a new bracelet. Let us know if you need anything else, and thank you for being a repeat customer. Done....as opposed to...Find a service center and send them the watch for a long time. NO humor or pun intended.

I even tried to arrange a phone call with the after sales service manager but was met with disinterest. Talk about dropping the Ball.


----------



## KingOfQueens

King_Neptune said:


> I even tried to arrange a phone call with the after sales service manager but was met with disinterest. Talk about dropping the Ball.


Sounds like this has been going on way 2 long! Hope it is resolved shortly. Wondering… the after sales mgr, are they based in the USA or Europe?


----------



## King_Neptune

KingOfQueens said:


> Sounds like this has been going on way 2 long! Hope it is resolved shortly. Wondering… the after sales mgr, are they based in the USA or Europe?


Switzerland. We were sending simple emails back and forth that accomplished nothing, so I offered to schedule a time to talk during his business hours. At the time, I was freshly recovering from a very serious head injury and my vision and mental sharpness was still returning, so I wasn't well equipped for marathon emailing that would probably be choppy at best.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Well, watch is a year old now, and it's still not back. Waiting on the new clasp from Switzerland they say. Will there even be any warranty left once it's finally returned in case something fails during use?🙄
> 
> After owning several, this is very likely my last Ball purchase, nor would I advise others to support their poor business model. That's a shame because the others were such good watches. It's solely due to their very, very poor after sales service that should have easily been able to resolve such a straight forward problem!! For example...We're sorry this happened, and we're sending you a new bracelet. Let us know if you need anything else, and thank you for being a repeat customer. Done....as opposed to...Find a service center and send them the watch for a long time. NO humor or pun intended.
> 
> I even tried to arrange a phone call with the after sales service manager but was met with disinterest. Talk about dropping the Ball.


Yeah, that is a shame.


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, that is a shame.


The folks where the watch is currently being held are great, but they are having extra poor response times from Ball in general.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> The folks where the watch is currently being held are great, but they are having extra poor response times from Ball in general.


Yeah, it's a shame. Hence why I think twice about Ball Watch these days.


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> Yeah, it's a shame. Hence why I think twice about Ball Watch these days.


Yeah, the pre-orders system seem to run farther and farther behind with respect to past due delivery. Folks don't expect to pay, then wait over a year...or even two. Ball and Doxa should pool their money to hire a consulting firm and develop a new business model that respects the customer's needs a bit better. Just sayin'.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Yeah, *the pre-orders system seem to run farther and farther behind with respect to past due delivery*. Folks don't expect to pay, then wait over a year...or even two. Ball and Doxa should pool their money to hire a consulting firm and develop a new business model that respects the customer's needs a bit better. Just sayin'.


Agreed. It's not like they are a small operation that they need to behave like a one-man show. If I was running a watch manufacturing business, I would already have a good idea (from past sales) how many watches I could possibly sell with each pre-order and actually make up X numbers of watches with Y combination of dials so that I could start deliveries as soon as the pre-order phase is over. Whatever isn't sold is put onto the website for sale in the online store or stripped for spares. At the moment, they don't deliver on time, have nothing to buy from the online store and take a long time with parts. This method that they've adopted is like Kickstarter which is disappointing that even micro-brands like Kuruno Tokyo can do better.


----------



## King_Neptune

I received an email today. A new clasp has been installed, and the watch ships back to me today. 








I hope it's all good.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> I received an email today. A new clasp has been installed, and the watch ships back to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's all good.


I got my fingers crossed that all is good. 

Just in time for Christmas 2022. Only took them a year....


----------



## King_Neptune

Just arrived.

1st impression is .

Will wear it over the weekend and see.🤞


----------



## King_Neptune

Butterfly clasp is working correctly now.


----------



## BundyBear

King_Neptune said:


> Butterfly clasp is working correctly now.


Congratulations. Finally


----------



## King_Neptune

BundyBear said:


> Congratulations. Finally


PM sent.


----------



## bakerlaurie48

I love ball watches
Can you provide more details of the strap?


----------

